# Cisco 350 and kernel 2.6 [SOLVED]

## Seth

updated: 11/02/03:

The kernel drivers for the cisco 350 work in the 2.6.0-test9-mm1 sources, or at least they do on my machine. 

Seth

Hi,

I've been playing around for a while trying to get my Cisco 350 wireless to work with 2.6.0-test8-mm1. In the 2.4.22-ac4 kernel the 350 seems to work pretty well and iwconfig shows:

```

eth0      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"tvnetwork"  Nickname:"pinky.onhand.org"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412GHz  Access Point: 00:06:25:BF:8E:75  

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/65535  

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-**   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:14/10  Signal level:72/100  Noise level:0/0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:3270   Missed beacon:0

```

but when I boot my 2.6 kernel iwconfig shows:

```

eth0      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"tvnetwork"  Nickname:"pinky.onhand.org"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF  

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/0  

          Retry limit:16   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-**   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:176/0  Signal level:-109 dBm  Noise level:-109 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:643   Missed beacon:0

```

The main difference I see is that the 350 can't find the access point when I boot the 2.6 kernel. 

All appropriate modules are being loaded when each kernel boots. lsmod for the 2.4 kernel shows:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

sr_mod                 15096   2  (autoclean)

b44                    13772   0  (unused)

airo_cs                 3844   0  (unused)

airo                   36944   1  [airo_cs]

snd-pcm-oss            39492   0

snd-mixer-oss          13624   1  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-intel8x0           19620   1  (autoclean)

snd-ac97-codec         42968   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-pcm                62884   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-mpu401-uart         3376   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            14048   0  (autoclean) [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-page-alloc          6676   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-seq-oss            29632   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3552   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                37040   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              14660   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          4400   0  [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    31684   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3716   6  [snd]

rtc                     6600   0  (autoclean)

radeon                102364   1

sg                     26716   0  (unused)

ide-scsi               10288   1

ds                      7188   1  [airo_cs]

i82365                 44976   1

pcmcia_core            50240   0  [airo_cs ds i82365]

```

and lsmod for the 2.6 kernel is very similar:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

airo_cs                 4996  1 

airo                   50968  1 airo_cs

snd_intel8x0           26116  1 

snd_ac97_codec         44164  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5504  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18976  1 snd_mpu401_uart

rtc                    10296  0 

ide_scsi               10752  1 

sg                     26904  0 

ds                     10372  5 airo_cs

yenta_socket           13056  1 

pcmcia_core            57056  3 airo_cs,ds,yenta_socket

sr_mod                 11684  1 

```

I'd give anything to know what's going on here. Is it the cisco drivers from the 2.6 kernel? The cardmgr? pcmcia-cs? 

Thanks,

SethLast edited by Seth on Mon Nov 03, 2003 2:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tassilo80

Hello,

I have exactly the same problem with my Cisco Aironet 340. I think it's a bug in the airo[_cs]-kernel module, because dmesg shows things like that:

```

airo: MAC enabled eth1 0:40:96:36:97:a

eth1: index 0x05: Vcc 5.0, Vpp 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x800-0x817 0x828-0x837 0x840-0x84f 0x860-0x877 0x880-0x88f 0x898-0x89f 0x8a8-0x8cf 0x8e0-0x8ff

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x370-0x37f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

kobject_register failed for airo (-17)

Call Trace:

 [<c0231ad4>] kobject_register+0x52/0x5b

 [<c0281cbd>] bus_add_driver+0x4a/0x9d

 [<c02820e1>] driver_register+0x2f/0x33

 [<c017be48>] create_proc_entry+0x88/0xcf

 [<c023b5a8>] pci_register_driver+0x5c/0x84

 [<f092a0d3>] airo_init_module+0xd3/0xfa [airo]

 [<c0130e46>] sys_init_module+0x12e/0x24b

 [<c0109157>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

airo: Doing fast bap_reads

airo: MAC enabled eth1 0:40:96:36:97:a

eth1: index 0x05: Vcc 5.0, Vpp 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

```

I'll test the test9-kernel the next time. Maybe then it works.

Greetings,

Tassilo

----------

## Seth

Glad to know I'm not the only one with this problem. Maybe if I get a chance I'll try the test-9 kernel too and report back. 

Seth

----------

## tomga

same prob here.

with 2.4.22 working perfect

with all the 2.6.x series not working. just like it is described in the first post

----------

## tassilo80

Hi,

now i compiled the development-sources-test9 with a newer GCC but the bug remains.

Greets,

Tassilo

----------

## Seth

 *tassilo80 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> now i compiled the development-sources-test9 with a newer GCC but the bug remains.
> 
> Greets,
> ...

 

Ah, that's too bad. Thanks for trying. 

Regards.

Seth

----------

## aitor11

Hello, i couldnt get my aironet 340 working, until i aplied the bk7 patch to the test-9 kernel, now is working perfect.

Aitor

----------

## tassilo80

Thanks for that information.

If I find some time I'll test it. Otherwise it's nice to know that test10 will work.

Regards,

Tassilo

----------

## tassilo80

Hi,

now I'm using the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.0_beta9, but still I don't get wireless LAN to work. 

Regards,

Tassilo

----------

## laffer

Everyone,

I was experiencing the same problem last night until I applied the bk27 kernel patch from November 23rd.  Based on a previous comment, bk7 would've worked, but I wanted to try the latest patch.  For those of you unfamiliar with patching the Linux kernel, you can retrieve the latest kernel patches from http://www.kernel.org or an official mirror.  The 2.6.0 patches are located in /pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/incr/ and are bz2 and gz files.  To apply the latest patch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# gunzip patch-2.6.0-test9-bk27.gz
> 
> bash-2.05b# patch -p1 < patch-2.6.0-test9-bk27
> ...

 

The above will patch and compile the kernel source tree.  I did this on the development-sources from 2.6.0-test9.  Thanks!

Mike

----------

